# Any alternatives to sphagnum moss for nesting box ?



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Would bark work as a alternative to sphagnum for an snake egg laying box before transferral to perlite, just for the snake to lay eggs in ?


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Bark doesn't hold much (if any) water. Eco earth/coco fibre maybe? or a mix of earth and vermiculite (sp)


----------

